

Ask HN: Best keyboard for typing in bed? - pmoriarty

What&#x27;s a good keyboard for typing in bed?<p>My preferred position would be lying on my back with my arms straight at my sides, my fingers forming loose fists.<p>Is there anything that would work for a position like this?
======
jcr
The DataHand keyboard would work since the two hand parts can be separated as
much as you like, albeit they're connected by a wire. One of the advantages is
pointer control with your fingertips.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DataHand](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DataHand)

When they first came out, they were hellishly expensive. At present, I'm
unsure if they're still being sold through usual retail channels, but they can
occasionally be found on ebay/craigslist. If you're dealing with a disability
issue, the DataHand keyboard can often work out well.

------
tolt
ErgoDox ([http://ergodox.org/](http://ergodox.org/)) is a mechanical split
keyboard that should work in that position.

